# Gamemon Gamepad



## comptontravis (Jul 28, 2010)

I have a Gamemon Gamepad Model No. FT2E92 and no matter what I do I cannot get it to work in Windows XP SP3.

The Gamepad works just fine on a Windows Vista PC (Which I don't have access to anymore, since it's not mine) and all my other plug and play devices work on every USB port on my computer. So I know it's not an issue with the gamepad being broken or anything. 

Device Manager lists it as 'Unknown Device' with no drivers installed. It's supposed to be plug and play and did not come with a disk.

Control Panel>Game Controllers, gives the error message of 'Your Gameport or Gameport Drivers are not properly configured. Please consult the Device Manager.'

I've spent three days trying to get this to work, hours of searching for drivers and support to no avail. I just don't know what to do, all I want to do I play some zsnes and I won't settle for using my keyboard, I want to use my GAMEPAD! Someone, please, please help. I'll be checking this post frequently so if you need more information I'll be happy to give it to you. If someone can help me solve this problem, I will be eternally grateful!


----------

